# Lace Sensor vs. DiMarzio's



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Man o' man.

I have a set of Lace Sensor Hot Gold's which I currently have in my Strat.......but I'm torn between them and the DiMarzio True Velvet (neck & mid) and FS-1 (bridge) 

Sheesh........anybody here have any thoughts on my two choices? Could I keep the Golds in the first two positions and maybe beef the bridge up with the FS-1?


----------

